# What Comes After Tru-Oil



## Nature Man (Aug 31, 2015)

For those of you that use Tru-Oil, is there anything you apply after you've put on multiple coats of Tru-Oil? I'll be applying 4th coat of Tru-Oil later today after 0000 steel wool rub. The project is kitchen utensil handles. Thanks. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2015)

I do a coat or two of renaissance wax....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2015)

I usually just buff when I get the finish built up to where I want it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2015)

Is tru-oil a brand name? I looked it up but all I could find is a gunstock finish. Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 31, 2015)

@Tony That's it!


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2015)

Is it food safe or am I misunderstanding the use?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2015)

Once it's fully cured yes....but I still wouldn't use it for the insides of cups n bowls..but that's just the paranoid in me...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm using it on a coffee scoop handle and an ice cream scoop handle. Looks great at this point after 3 coats. Based on commentary, would not use on cups, bowls, platters, etc. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> I'm using it on a coffee scoop handle and an ice cream scoop handle. Looks great at this point after 3 coats. Based on commentary, would not use on cups, bowls, platters, etc. Chuck



You'll be fine with the handles then...
don't forget pix....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charles Neil (Sep 1, 2015)

I like the Renaissance wax as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> You'll be fine with the handles then...
> don't forget pix....


Pics forthcoming when complete. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> *What Comes After Tru-Oil*



Fake oil. It means the honeymoon is over.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Fake oil. It means the honeymoon is over.



Olive oil- popeye and bluto

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 1, 2015)

For me? Normally the price tag. After a buff of course.


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 2, 2015)

For walnut, add coats of Truoil with your finger until the pores are filled, letting each coat dry 24 hrs. Drying in a box with a light for heat is even better. When the pores are all filled wrap a strip of 400 paper around an eraser and wet sand until smooth and flat. You may sand through the finish in some spots. Cut your Truoil 50/50 with mineral spirits. Mix really well. I wipe on the 50/50 mix with a folded up piece of paper towel with a piece of nylon stocking wrapped around that. It may take 2 or 3 coats of the cut Truoil. The finish will be a "piano finish" that is like glass. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------

